# Wilcom Embroidery Studio



## Vasperilla (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I am seriously considering purchasing Wilcom Embroidery Studio Designing e3. I can't seem to find much detailed information about it though. No list of digitized fonts included with the program, no complete feature lists, no detailed brochures, etc. No online/pdf manual.

Does anyone know of any resources that could give me detailed info? For instance, I am interested to know what the Element Vector Tools actually does, but there is very little info on the site, no videos on it anywhere, etc. 

Also, is there a thriving Wilcom forum somewhere?

Thanks so much


----------



## Vasperilla (Jul 22, 2013)

As an aside, I hear Wilcom has decent promotions sometimes on Embroidery Studio e3. Anyone have personal experience to share?


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if this will help, but StrawberryStitch is offering a promotion at the moment. This is a copy of the e-mail I got from them. Sorry, it's not personal experience that I'm offering, just a link. 

*OMG!! I have been waiting for this promotion since the release of e3.*
If you own an older ES45, e1.5 Level 2 or e2.0 Level 2 and have been wanting to update to e3 Advanced you need to call me right away.
As you know the current policy has been that Level 2 owners had to upgrade to e3 Top costing them $2999. As of right now, and only until the end of the month, you can update to e3 Advanced (equivalent to Level 2) for around half of that amount.
*Seriously, I have wanted this promotion since the release of e3 and I bet you have too.*
*Call me now at 314-991-0707 or toll free 888-991-0707.*
*Or email: [email protected]*
Don't miss this opportunity!
-Thomas Moore
Visit Embroidery Design School Forum at: http://embroiderydesignschool.ning.com/?xg_source=msg_mes_network


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

this is my personal opinion. if you do get Wilcom make sure you get proper training through videos on their website and take a week training in Atlanta GA. if you don't you'll probably buy the program and toss it aside. don't be the ones that buy it and sell it on craiglist.

Wilcom is really different and secretive about their training. not many youtube videos on it because they immediately flag them down. if you do get it you'll be able to map out chenille, bling, sequence, embroidery, vectors, CorelDraw, ect.,. it's not just for embroidery. i usually do all my digitizing but when there's a really detailed one i usually pitch it off to other digitizing sites who has 20 years exp.


----------



## Vasperilla (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Ricky J  I use Embird right now so I am aware of how difficult digitizing can be. I still consider myself a beginner though! I do not just want the software to sit either. I'm more concerned with not liking the program in some way. I did not care for PE Design at all, and though I love Embird I need something more advanced now. I noticed the Wilcom user base is not as much "open share" as the Embird community. I could not even find an active Wilcom user community  I am having a hard time shading and doing other advanced digitizing with Embird, and it *looks* like Wilcom will help me a little with these features, but I can't find anyone to ask if it will and there is no trial of the program,nor detailed brochures. I did find some videos which helped. 

I use Corel Draw and Illustrator already, so I think I could probably at least hack at it until I got it. 

Does Wilcom have more training videos than what they have open to public view on their website? Do you get more training videos after you register software and do they cost you or are they free?

I could not go to GA unfortunately. Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## Vasperilla (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, AlisonB!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Vespie, why not find a vendor that has a training office near you and buy that package. 

We have Melco and SWF in our area. They both provide local training. Well worth the prices no have the software. 

I thought there was a company out there selling Digitizing programs for like $99.00 and each time you add a function you pay another $99.00. That would make it easier to get started. Not sure of the name though.


----------



## GrandTee (May 9, 2012)

Yes they do have more videos and online training for free. After you buy the software you register online and unlock the training stuff. Also they do have promotions and discounts on the program all the time.


----------

